# Calling Cur Dog Owners



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Nov 1, 2009)

Was just wondering if any of yall have got your dogs in the woods yet this yr? I raise registered Ladner Yellow Blackmouth Cur dogs and have really been huntin squirrel with them. However id like to put my big female on a hog after her first litter, but ive got to wait until my unrelated male gets about 6 months old. He's 4.5 months now, and already 30lbs. That way they can hunt safely together. I like the Blackmouth, because they are silent on the track until they get to the game. Hounds tend to scare away the game.So anyone else here in the South East use a blackmouth?


----------



## John Ellison (Nov 1, 2009)

Hello, Blackmouth curs are my kind of dog. I have had two a Mike Lott male and a female from Joey Hutson ( L. H. Ladner) breeding. The female died two years ago and the male has been gone about five years. Lately it has really hit home how much I miss them. Something, coon I think, killed a guinea the other night. My wifes yard dog was lost???
Deer ate the garden up this year. And most of all I am kind of freed up to do some hunting and have no dog. I like them for an all purpose varmit ,farm,guard and ect. dog.

Are yours LH or Charlie Ladner breeding? What are they out of? I'd like to see some pictures of them.


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Nov 1, 2009)

John Ellison said:


> Hello, Blackmouth curs are my kind of dog. I have had two a Mike Lott male and a female from Joey Hutson ( L. H. Ladner) breeding. The female died two years ago and the male has been gone about five years. Lately it has really hit home how much I miss them. Something, coon I think, killed a guinea the other night. My wifes yard dog was lost???
> Deer ate the garden up this year. And most of all I am kind of freed up to do some hunting and have no dog. I like them for an all purpose varmit ,farm,guard and ect. dog.
> 
> Are yours LH or Charlie Ladner breeding? What are they out of? I'd like to see some pictures of them.


 Hey John, my dogs are full ladner curs. I bought my female a year ago from Mr LH himself! Sadly he passed away of cancer this January, leaving the kennels to his son Curtis Ladner. It was an honor to meet him, being that he was the first person in the world to ever think about registering a blackmouth cur. LH left full documentation on his family's breeding the Blackmouth curs going all the way back to the 1800's. I don't know of many breeds that can say that. His dogs have been sold internationally, and nationally of course. The US government uses the ladner cur for search and rescue. I just bought an unrelated male pup 8wks ago, he was born on my birthday,july18th. He's very smart and he's out of Rambo 2nd, that LH's son curt owns. Rambo was one hell of a champion dog. Already the little fart i bought is 30lbs of real grit and nose, ain't scared of nothing. I will put the ladner cur up against any breed of dog! There willingness to please there master, heard cattle, bay hogs,tree coon, bear, squirrel,etc. on any given day can't be beat. They are silent hunters for the most part, esp my female. Vey physically fit dogs and have much larger lungs than most breeds. I will have pups probably in 2010, so keep in touch. In the meantime check em out at www.lhladnersblackmouthcurs.com, click on the link for curt ladner mastering original kennels, tell him i sent ya! Happy hunting, keep in touch


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Nov 2, 2009)

i will get some pics up asap for you john, thanks


----------

